# '09 Haunt Calendar, Offical Thread



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

2009 Home Haunt Calendar:

The 2009 Home Haunt Calendar that many have come to enjoy over the past few years is currently in the process of accepting photos.

Photo's must be Home Haunt related.

Everyone is encouraged to submit there photo(s) !
So start sending them in.
Deadline is coming soon!

Full details on calendar type and price will soon be available at HauntCalendar.com

Please submit your photo(s) to:
[email protected]

.
.
Happy Holidays to my fellow Haunters!
This is my gift to you guys!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

As this is late coming for this year, I did manage to get the site up.








http://www.hauntcalendar.com
Keep sending the photo(s) in.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i thought you were not going to do it this year?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

pyro said:


> i thought you were not going to do it this year?


you going to send in some photos?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Photos sent!

Thanks for doing this Scareshack...I was going to be lost in 2009 without a haunt calendar~


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

huh. when will it be available?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> huh. when will it be available?


In about 2 weeks. Trying to give everyone the chance to finish sending in pic's for it. Then I will update site.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

When's the deadline for sending in photos?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sent you a coupla photos. Sure glad this year's calendar is on!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

As it is the new year now and the calendar is not complete as people have a week left to send in photo's for it, I decided to at least put up the temp. wallpaper background.
I say temp, because it needs holidays and etc added to it.

The instructions are very brief on the page right now, but you guys can go and grab it.
go here: http://www.hauntcalendar.com/09calwallpaper.html
.
.
The January image was submitted by Hector Turner(Urak-Hai) of Canada.








.
Add it as your background. Updated Image coming soon as well as full instructions to download for other users.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sent in some


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey COOL! Thanks Scareshack!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

If any last minute photos be sure to send them in. Cut off date is this Saturday the 17th at 12 o'clock pm, est.

Thanks for all the great pics so far.

-Johnny


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well im glad i saw this. I would have missed the deadline.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Will we get to see the picks before the calendar is printed?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

What will the cost of the calender be?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Will we get to see the picks before the calendar is printed?


If you dont wanted a printed one there will be a free downloadable version of it.

So everyone has a chance to get one, in a few ways.

As for for seeing the pic's prior, that answer is no, not untill its done and uploaded, then everyone may see it all and use all the options to get one.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

lowdwnrob said:


> What will the cost of the calender be?


Price for printed version to be announced soon.
Download and print your own, free.
Month by month wallpaper, free.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

What happened to Febuary and will there be a March?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

lowdwnrob said:


> What happened to Febuary and will there be a March?


Feb. was done in the start of the month.
http://hauntcalendar.com/09calwallpaper.html

March will be up sometime this saturday. Also will be adding more months this week and everything else to the site.

I will be sure to post updates.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, didnt know. I will be looking for the rest of the year. I was looking on this thread


----------

